# mods being a$$ holes



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

I made a post about Smart Girl's: Winter Wonderland. I said that the game had hidden things in it like a skulls on the nutcrakers,  guns hidden with in the game, and upside down stars. There is even a nazi deer in the front case. this all has to do with the game I have the right to say what I said. Some mod thinks he can just delete my comment and call it crap thats not right I didnt break any rules. I see this as censorship. He did it to like 4 people on the same topic I think this site need to make sure they have mods who can do there job right, and won't become cocky with power.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

The post was off topic and hence crap.

Prove what you said is correct.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> The post was off topic and hence crap.
> 
> Prove what you said is correct.


it was about the game how is that off topic? If I was talking about dogs that would be off topic. I said what I saw from playing the game. I have seen alot of stupid post about games on this site just like mine and they don't get censord. 

look at this pic do you see how the teeth, and eyes are on the nutcracker it make look like a skull. and there are two guns in this pic. 






and the deer at the door is doing a nazi salute he has his hand by his side and other in the air.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

mrchew said:
			
		

> I made a post about Smart Girl's: Winter Wonderland. I said that the game had hidden things in it like a skulls on the nutcrakers,  guns hidden with in the game, and upside down stars. There is even a nazi deer in the front case. this all has to do with the game I have the right to say what I said. Some mod thinks he can just delete my comment and call it crap thats not right I didnt break any rules. I see this as censorship. He did it to like 4 people on the same topic I think this site need to make sure they have mods who can do there job right, and won't become cocky with power.


To be honest, right now we have a perfect setup of mods, and they are all doing very hard to keep this place clean.....
Your post probably wouldn't been removed if it was the only one, but when thread gets messed up with trash posts, and stuff that's not constructive, everything gets removed! It's just the way it works..

And this thread, with the title you made won't help you convince us that we did a wrong move on removing your post


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good post it was about the game and what I thought how much more on topic is that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

mrchew said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that it was a bad post, I'm saying that is was _one_ of the posts that weren't constructive and didn't contribute anything..You were just joking, but it could result in some more pointless posts/replies from other members..
As I said, if it was the only post like that, it would be OK, but when there are more posts that should be removed, we handle everything that isn't contributing!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 25, 2009)

In the release section, every time a kid's game comes people feel the need to go into comedian mode. Hell, I've done it myself on a few occasions. The point that my posts are generally funny, is neither here nor there... Sometimes a release thread gets overrun with "comedy" and the genuine questions get drowned out, that's when it usually gets moderated. So what Toni said above is true, it's just how it works. If you want your humorous post to stay visible, you might want to copy a link to the box-art and make a thread in the EOF section of the site.

By the way, we're all pretty nice guys, us mods, when you get to know us.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't joking I was being for real. the guy below me even agreed with what I had said and he got censored too. To me being constructive is thinking outside of the box, and thats what I did. The post was on topic, it wasn't a joke that why I have those pics up top to prove what i was saying. I really think this *game* is trying to brain wash kids. The stars in the girls room are upside down they shouldn't be. What is wrong with me pointing this out. I understand you don't people to start making pointless post which is still not breaking a rule becasue they would be talking about the game the whole point of the topic to say what you think about the game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> In the release section, every time a kid's game comes people feel the need to go into comedian mode. Hell, I've done it myself on a few occasions. The point that my posts are generally funny, is neither here nor there... Sometimes a release thread gets overrun with "comedy" and the genuine questions get drowned out, that's when it usually gets moderated. So what Toni said above is true, it's just how it works. If you want your humorous post to stay visible, you might want to copy a link to the box-art and make a thread in the EOF section of the site.
> 
> By the way, we're all pretty nice guys, us mods, when you get to know us.


Exactly this (thanks mthr for holding our back), also I LOVE new avatar!

And, if this is really the case mrchew, I'll apologize in the name of whole staff for removing your post, it really looked like you were joking with the game, especially with other posts that were similar to your (but were jokes)..


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> In the release section, every time a kid's game comes people feel the need to go into comedian mode. Hell, I've done it myself on a few occasions. The point that my posts are generally funny, is neither here nor there... Sometimes a release thread gets overrun with "comedy" and the genuine questions get drowned out, that's when it usually gets moderated. So what Toni said above is true, it's just how it works. If you want your humorous post to stay visible, you might want to copy a link to the box-art and make a thread in the EOF section of the site.
> 
> By the way, we're all pretty nice guys, us mods, when you get to know us.


I wasn't joking look at the pics


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never seen a Nazi saluting with a goofy look on his face.. I think you're reading a bit much into it.
Of course if you can find me a pic of that, I'll treasure it forever.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I've never seen a Nazi saluting with a goofy look on his face.. I think you're reading a bit much into it.
> Of course if you can find me a pic of that, I'll treasure it forever.


the face is to disguise what it really is. lots of artist hide stuff in there art. This artist is probloy some neonazi


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

That picture shows a gun and its clear that it isn't a proper gun as it has a "BANG" flag at the end of it, yeah you're reading too much into it.  Though the soilder does look like some sort of vigilante, but I wouldn't say nazi more the opposite.  The rest you've said is wrong.

Even if that is all true you have to understand that we get a lot of posts in these release threads which are pretty much like what you posted, and 99.5% are bullshit.

Also calling mods assholes will never get you anywhere, it'll only hinder you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 25, 2009)

Whatever, they deleted your post and life moves on my friend. Heck I posted something that was 'news' related about the 'Pole's Big Adventure' the one coming out for Wiiware and it's being made by SEGA. I post a link to the video but some douche deleted my post related it to a developer getting drunk making a game like the one I mention but the developers were Ubisoft not SEGA! 

Who the hell did you get confuse with SEGA and Ubisoft is beyond me but I'm not mad since I didn't get a warn percentage on my account so it's all good.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> That picture shows a gun and its clear that it isn't a proper gun as it has a "BANG" flag at the end of it, yeah you're reading too much into it.  Though the soilder doe look like some sort of vigilante, but I wouldn't say nazi more the opposite.  The rest you've said is wrong.
> 
> Even if that is all true you have to understand that we get a lot of posts in these release threads which are pretty much like what you posted, and 99.5% are bullshit.
> 
> Also calling mods assholes will never get you anywhere, it'll only hinder you.


you think I care.. I know im still right I was on topic so your reason is wrong. I didnt break a rule so there for you were a ass hole. The person right below me agreed with what I said other people might have to.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 25, 2009)

Not to beat this thing to death, but:

The teddy bear with the toy gun is a bit creepy, so point taken on that. Still, calling the mods assholes is a little much when you look at the content of that thread. Even if it was a mistake on a mod's part, I think the thing to do would be to present your point in a more mature way. We gladly listen to legitimate concerns.. but nobody likes being called an asshole.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 25, 2009)

Not very long ago (maybe a half hour ago), I was moderated by Toni.  Yet, here I am.  Did I deserve to be moderated?  Yes.  Toni recognized that and removed my post before it could offend the person it was directed at.  Was the comment warranted?  Yes, but it's good we have mods here who care enough to remove posts that have a sole purpose of offending others.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Whatever, they deleted your post and life moves on my friend. Heck I posted something that was 'news' related about the 'Pole's Big Adventure' the one coming out for Wiiware and it's being made by SEGA. I post a link to the video but some douche deleted my post related it to a developer getting drunk making a game like the one I mention but the developers were Ubisoft not SEGA!
> 
> Who the hell did you get confuse with SEGA and Ubisoft is beyond me but I'm not mad since I didn't get a warn percentage on my account so it's all good.


I want him to admit he was wrong and my post was on topic, and i will drop this


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

mrchew said:
			
		

> you think I care.. I know im still right I was on topic so your reason is wrong. I didnt break a rule so there for you were a ass hole. The person right below me agreed with what I said other people might have to.








Whatever, try and move on from it yeah? Otherwise you'll never get on in life.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Not to beat this thing to death, but:
> 
> The teddy bear with the toy gun is a bit creepy, so point taken on that. Still, calling the mods assholes is a little much when you look at the content of that thread. Even if it was a mistake on a mod's part, I think the thing to do would be to present your point in a more mature way. We gladly listen to legitimate concerns.. but nobody likes being called an asshole.


ok im sorry for the name calling really. I have been up all night you can blame it on that.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

I made a post about Smart Girl's: Winter Wonderland. I said that the game had hidden things in it like a skulls on the nutcrakers,  guns hidden with in the game, and upside down stars. There is even a nazi deer in the front case. this all has to do with the game I have the right to say what I said. Some mod thinks he can just delete my comment and call it crap thats not right I didnt break any rules. I see this as censorship. He did it to like 4 people on the same topic I think this site need to make sure they have mods who can do there job right, and won't become cocky with power.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Next time just send a private message to the mods and ask why your post was moderated, if you make a valid point they might restore it.

Dont go making an entire thread about the matter, moaning like a kid, and calling all the staff ass holes. It will get you in peoples bad books, staff and members alike, over what is ultimately a small and trivial matter.

One of your posts that had nothing really to do with the game got removed, big deal.

Get over it!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

mrchew said:
			
		

> I want him to admit he was wrong and my post was on topic, and i will drop this


I can admit when I am wrong, just ask p1ngy.

1. There is no skull there at all, the face doesn't look like a skull, its in your mind.
2. The guns are clearly toy.
3. The reindeer isn't doing a nazi salute, he is pointing up.

The post came off as bullshit, now had you presented the picture at the time of posting then I would have not deleted the picture, so whatever sorry?  Does that make you feel better? As I said we get a lot of bs posted and that post looked like yet another piece of bs.

Now apologise for calling me a asshole or i'll ban you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Next time just send a private message to the mods and ask why your post was moderated, if you make a valid point they might restore it.
> 
> Dont go making an entire thread about the matter, moaning like a kid, and calling all the staff ass holes. It will get you in peoples bad books, staff and members alike, over what is ultimately a small and trivial matter.
> 
> ...


it had everything to do with game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol it had zero to do with the game bro, Nazi reindeer? 


No.


----------



## Raika (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah seriously, its just one post, no big deal! Some(or even most x_x) of my posts in the release threads get removed too, but we just move on!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 25, 2009)

I-Robot said:
			
		

> To be honest and just for my two cents. This is what puts me off completely everytime I see it happen. What I am saying is that if a mod made a mistake with the decision, let him aplogise to the guy who is feeling offended by the trashed post. What is this ego all about? Nowhere in this thread, the mods are taking a completely against view with the OP of the thread. Instead, they are just trying to play this issue down with their illogical reasonings and diplomatic strategies. At one side you guys are so proud that you are not letting this site turn out into GameFaqs and on the other hand you make wrong decisions. I clearly don't see it anywhere that the OP's post was against the rule nor I see any intended attempt to racial or religious discrimination. How many reports did you guys get for the post he made? Atleast one? Nope? If you still insist upon what he posted, really had to be removed you only contradict your own rules; You always brag about free speech at this forum. I mean come on guys, you clearly made a mistake here. Just apologise,closedown the thread and finish. How difficult is that?



Since when does calling someone an asshole make his points valid?

They were removing trash from a topic that usually gets trash posts.  Who would think that a deer making a Nazi salute would be good info for a game?  How about comments about the actual gameplay, etc.


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats how you see then you should have quoted my post in the topic instead of calling it crap and deleting it. That would have been the right thing to do.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Not very long ago (maybe a half hour ago), I was moderated by Toni.  Yet, here I am.  Did I deserve to be moderated?  Yes.  Toni recognized that and removed my post before it could offend the person it was directed at.  Was the comment warranted?  Yes, but it's good we have mods here who care enough to remove posts that have a sole purpose of offending others.
> Haha, I agree with you on that, but it's not right just posting it like that
> 
> 
> ...


*It's from previous page, I DID APOLOGIZE!!!!!*


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

*head bangs wall and leaves thread because there are people in the world who just can't accept things even after getting an apology, fake as it was*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> *head bangs wall and leaves thread because there are people in the world who just can't accept things even after getting an apology, fake as it was*



In Russia, wall bangs you.

Why is this thread still open?  I declare that if this thread is not soon closed I will convert this topic into an EoF type topic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

So next time, everybody think before posting and insulting! All mods here are fair people and will consider everything you want to talk and ask about!
No need for public insulting, and if you want to debate, at least read whole posts! I wrote that dozen posts ago, and nobody saw that I did make an apology!


----------



## mrchew (Jan 25, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> *head bangs wall and leaves thread because there are people in the world who just can't accept things even after getting an apology, fake as it was*


you were wrong thats all next just make sure you do your job better ok.  its not like the wall was off topic too I don't know why you had to headbut it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

Well we all said what was to be said, its time to close the thread.

I hope you all had a good time, tune in next week when someone else has a problem they can't simply handle in a mature way.

Bye bye now!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, just one more thing:

I really don't see any big conspiracy here, either with the game itself, or with this topic concerning the moderation of the comment. That being said...

Here's what I would "diplomatically" suggest:
mrchew.. create a topic in General Off-Topic Chat section of the site. Name it something like "Nazi & Violent Images in kids games", show the screenshots/box-art in questions and open it up to discussion. Then go back to the release thread and state that you have concerns about the game and put a link to the GO-TC topic. That way, if you really are concerned, you get a much broader array of discussion on the topic, your concerns are taken more seriously, and whoever might read the release thread will be able to more comfortably chime in with their opinions and questions without getting lost in fray of joke posts.

Hadry, sorry I'm reopening this for just a bit longer.. for I am mthrnite, etc.. etc...


----------



## Raika (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL WTF MTHRNITE REOPENED THE TREAD!


----------

